# Priceless!



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

This video makes me giggle! I have watched it 5 times already and I laugh every time! The guys face when he sees the dog coming is PRICELESS!!!

Just goes to show you people (bad guys) are more afraid of dogs then police.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

:rofl:

Yep, there was most definately an "oh crap" moment there!

Thanks for posting that...


----------

